# Daisy the canine Mary Poppins is looking for a forever home or foster home



## oncelovedrescue (Jan 10, 2010)

Daisy is THE Canine Mary Poppins! She is fabulous with children, she adores them and can be completely trusted with them. Daisys foster carer has even been taking her to a Steiner nursery with her little boy. The nursery have said they would like Daisy to be their mascot, as she so adores all the children and they just love it when Daisy visits!

Daisy is an incredibly beautiful, loving and caring girl, who is absolutely amazing with children. She adores children, and is so gentle and kind and sweet with them. Daisy is an ex poundie who was featured in The Daily Mails May 1st 2010 article about Death Row Dogs. We found a permanent home for her but a marriage break up meant that Daisy had to go into foster care.










She is fine out on walks with other dogs around but she just cannot live in the same house as other dogs. Her foster carer is struggling to find a way to keep the dogs separate due to how her house is laid out, and where the resident dogs spend their time. Daisys foster carer is completely heart-broken, as are we, as her foster carer loves Daisy so much as does her whole family, particularly her son who is a toddler. but sadly it will just not work out with the other dogs in the home.










Daisy has also had visits from a puppy owned by a friend of her foster carer. Daisys heart melted when the puppy visited, she played with the puppy for a long time, and they were both obviously so happy. Daisy has such a love for anything baby!

Daisy would love a home with children, but no other dogs, cats or small furries.










Daisy is in foster care in Devon EX32 and her ideal home would be in the Southwest area. We will consider other areas, but it would need to be the absolutely perfect home for Daisy.

Daisy is housetrained, and is the perfect dog in every way for a family with young children. She is not good with cats, she travels beautifully, she is not destructive and is a roly poly cuddle bug! Her foster carer has nicknamed her 'Winnie the Pooh'

Please note, all prospective homes will be required to have a pre homing check and post home checks. Our usual restrictions on not rehoming dogs to children under the age of 8 years old do not apply in Daisys case as she is so wonderful with children.
*
Please contact Cathy at Once Loved Dog Rescue for an adoption application form.

Email [email protected].​uk or telephone 07770 795334 AFTER 7PM PLEASE*
*
Please note, if we are unavailable to take your call, we will call you back, but please leave a landline number where possible. Mobile phones are expensive for us to call back. Thank you.*


----------



## oncelovedrescue (Jan 10, 2010)

This beautiful girl is still looking for her forever home. Could you be Daisy's special person?


----------



## witcheswalk (Aug 27, 2010)

I have enquired about Daisy previously but she was living in a different area of the country then. She sounds perfect as we have 4 children aged 2 1/2, 2 x 9yr olds and a 12 yr old, but we do have another dog, a 3 yr old female labradoodle, who is usually good with other dogs, male or female. 

We live in the south west, in Bridgwater and are already home checked and are foster carers for the labradoodle trust who can vouch for us. We dont have any fosters at present. 

xxx


----------



## oncelovedrescue (Jan 10, 2010)

It's a shame you have another dog, as Daisy is really good with other dogs when out and about on walks, but she needs to be the only dog in a home as she doesn't like sharing her space with them.


----------



## oncelovedrescue (Jan 10, 2010)

Daisy is still looking for a home, here are more pics of the beautiful Daisy :001_wub:


----------



## witcheswalk (Aug 27, 2010)

Oooooh poor Daisy, it makes me sad every time I see this gorgeous girl, that we cant give her a home as we have another dog. xxx


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hope Daisy gets her forever home soon


----------

